# Fluval 404: Hose diameter and replacement options



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd like to start integrating some equipment in-line on the return hose from my Fluval 404 canister filter. I believe that the official size of the hose is metric based, in addition to being the proprietary ribbed hosing.

I'd like to replace this with a standard hose diameter so that when looking for in-line heaters and such I'll know what I'm dealing with. I remember seeing a photo journal where it looked as if someone had swapped the Fulval hose for standard clear hosing.. Is anyone familiar with the diameter that should be used in this case?


----------



## lawgman (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it may be 5/8ths. But, its been about 5 years since I used the 404 and no longer have it so I am not 100% sure. For my eheim, I get the hose with the braided thread at home depot. I find it much stronger than the clear stuff (though you may have problems fastening those plastic screw things over this stronger/thicker hose). You can always cut a piece of your fluval hose, bring it to home depot and compare (though I can never tell the diff between 1/2 and 5/8ths).


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

lawgman said:


> I think it may be 5/8ths. But, its been about 5 years since I used the 404 and no longer have it so I am not 100% sure. For my eheim, I get the hose with the braided thread at home depot. I find it much stronger than the clear stuff (though you may have problems fastening those plastic screw things over this stronger/thicker hose). You can always cut a piece of your fluval hose, bring it to home depot and compare (though I can never tell the diff between 1/2 and 5/8ths).


I'm pretty sure its metric, but it might be 16mm which is very close to 5/8ths. I found an inline heater that specifies its input as being compatible with 5/8ths and 16mm, so it might be geared towards Fluval compatibility.


----------



## lawgman (Jul 30, 2007)

natx said:


> I'm pretty sure its metric, but it might be 16mm which is very close to 5/8ths. I found an inline heater that specifies its input as being compatible with 5/8ths and 16mm, so it might be geared towards Fluval compatibility.


I presume 5/8ths and 16mm are the exact same (each slightly rounded up or down)

The photo of replacement 404 tubing here:

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=117&PROD_ID=01200150020101

shows 17mm which is approx 16/24ths.

Will moving down from 17mm to 16mm (5/8ths) (which I presume is more common at places like home Depot) impact on the flow rate?


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

So 16/24ths / 17mm reduces to 2/3rds of an inch, which seems like its a bit more than 5/8ths. Kind of obnoxious when fitting it to any Imperial measurement inline devices.


----------



## lawgman (Jul 30, 2007)

natx said:


> So 16/24ths / 17mm reduces to 2/3rds of an inch, which seems like its a bit more than 5/8ths. Kind of obnoxious when fitting it to any Imperial measurement inline devices.


Boy am I tired today if I posted 16/24ths instead of 2/3rds. 

I don't even know the right smilies for this mistake...


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Just get 5/8ths (16mm) and tighten down the pipe clamps more.


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep, guess I should pick up some hose and test that out. Thats what I had assumed someone was doing when I saw their Fluval setup with 3rd party hose.

I'll post the results here when I do it just so we have it searchable if it comes up again.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

natx said:


> I'd like to replace this with a standard hose diameter so that when looking for in-line heaters and such I'll know what I'm dealing with. I remember seeing a photo journal where it looked as if someone had swapped the Fulval hose for standard clear hosing.. Is anyone familiar with the diameter that should be used in this case?


In my opinion you shouldn't hook anything up to the return of a fluval filter. It seems to me that the water flow through it is not enough to make it worthwhile (unless you have a significantly overfiltered tank). It is a nice idea and a nice way to hide some equipment, but probably impractical. That is why sumps are still by and large a good option for planted tanks. I have a fluval 204, and there is no way I'm going to rig anything onto its return. Flow is just too weak as it is. I'll be making a custom sump for it fairly soon.


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Ukrainetz said:


> In my opinion you shouldn't hook anything up to the return of a fluval filter. It seems to me that the water flow through it is not enough to make it worthwhile (unless you have a significantly overfiltered tank).


Really? Because I have a 404 and the water output on it is torrential. Right now its only in a 40 gallon breeder, but with the intake on one side and return pipe on the other, it creates the equivalent of white water rapids across the tank. I drop turtle food on one side and it shoots down to the other edge immediately. And thats not just a surface current, its the entire water column.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Ukrainetz said:


> I have a fluval 204, and there is no way I'm going to rig anything onto its return. Flow is just too weak as it is.


Big difference between 204 and 404. there are numerous people who work inline on the outflow of their fluvals, myself included, with no problems and certainly no detriment to waterflow.


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I was also operating under the assumption that something like an online heater wouldn't be a huge detriment to flow rate, compared to something like extending the length of the hose or the height it needs to pump the water to on return to the tank.


----------



## Simoriax (Jul 13, 2005)

I manged to get some free 15mm clear hosing for mine, its too small but i made it work. I have it going through a Hydor heater and a DIY external reactor. It has reduced the flow dramatically so i just ordered a Eheim too boost it. Probably overkill but nevermind


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I imagine a reactor does a lot more to interrupt a flow than the heater, would you say that was the case?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

The Hydor heaters are straight through. Look in from one side and you can see to the other side. The heater would cause the slightest water flow reduction.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

I could be wrong. As long as the output is good then I guess go for it :thumbsup: 
The only concern is when the filter gets dirty, the flow is reduced (at least for me), so if you don't do routine filter maintenance you could get a drop in the temperature perhaps. I also like to put floss in mine for fine filtration, so be sure you take into account a fully loaded filter. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a mazzei venturi on mine, and also a turbo twist 3X UV, still works fine, flow is a little slower, but not too bad...

I did this thread about how to do changes on the 300/400 series Fluval's, guess I didn't optimize the thread name enough for your search:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...305-modifications-changing-ribbed-hosing.html


----------



## gimincorp (Nov 8, 2007)

natx said:


> I'd like to start integrating some equipment in-line on the return hose from my Fluval 404 canister filter. I believe that the official size of the hose is metric based, in addition to being the proprietary ribbed hosing.
> 
> I'd like to replace this with a standard hose diameter so that when looking for in-line heaters and such I'll know what I'm dealing with. I remember seeing a photo journal where it looked as if someone had swapped the Fulval hose for standard clear hosing.. Is anyone familiar with the diameter that should be used in this case?


I plan to do the same thing: I have 204 Fluval filter that I want to connect to Hygor inline heater. Here is what I'm planning to do:
1. Buy two rubber hose-connectors (those that connect hose to inlet/outlet)
2. Cut the hose on the outlet line of the filter below the tank (so the heater would hang below the bottom of the tank and not behind it.
3. Install obtained adaptors on the hose ends
4. Attach the heater by use of the adaptors. 
I have already tested that they will fit into hygor heater and will not leak.

Good luck.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

natx said:


> I'd like to start integrating some equipment in-line on the return hose from my Fluval 404 canister filter. I believe that the official size of the hose is metric based, in addition to being the proprietary ribbed hosing.
> 
> I'd like to replace this with a standard hose diameter so that when looking for in-line heaters and such I'll know what I'm dealing with. I remember seeing a photo journal where it looked as if someone had swapped the Fulval hose for standard clear hosing.. Is anyone familiar with the diameter that should be used in this case?


I have done a few, check out the links in my sig........DC


----------

